
React Native for Windows Performance Chart - pjmlp
https://regmedia.co.uk/2019/11/07/memory.jpg
======
stigi
The topic is interesting, but just submitting the chart doesn't help a lot.
Mind providing a source for the chart, or even resubmit the entire article?

~~~
pjmlp
The source was the talk at Ignite last year.

[https://myignite.techcommunity.microsoft.com/sessions/81326](https://myignite.techcommunity.microsoft.com/sessions/81326)

